# Missing /usr/ports/Templates/config.guess



## Cinimod (Feb 18, 2009)

Where can I find the following files:

/usr/ports/Templates/config.guess
/usr/ports/Templates/config.sub

They are required to install the callgen323 port.

Thanks,
Dominic


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2009)

You can find them in /usr/ports/Templates/ ... ok, that was easy. In a normal, up-to-date ports tree, that's where they are. To re-populate your ports tree run portsnap fetch extract and try again.


----------



## Cinimod (Feb 18, 2009)

Portsnap works.  Here is what I did.

# portsnap fetch
# portsnap extract Templates/

Thanks


----------

